# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Had a dream my boyfriend died and 3 months later he did

## krystalkl

This is going to be probably really long and I do apologize but also thanks for the help!!

Me and my boyfriend (Chris) have been together for almost 10 yrs and one night I dreamt that he passed away....cant remember what from but I remember being at the funeral and being upset.....so not to long after that I started receiving text messages from him from heaven but they were hidden in pictures of the galaxy and I would show people and they kept telling me Im crazy and hes dead....then he started to visit me and I would talk to him daily and would tell everyone hes not dead and again they would tell me Im crazy.....so I finally asked him what took him so long to come see me....he said cause he had to go thru heaven oriatation...then I asked how he could come see me...he said that he gets a day pass from god to make sure Im ok....so I asked him when I can come visit him he told I cant cause it not my time then I woke up.  I told him about the dream and he just laughed at me and I laughed to......So now he has actually passed away on August 20th 2010 due to a car accident....so you can see why Im asking for any help cause this is driving me crazy!!


The only other dream that I have were he died before was he was working for a drilling company and got smashed in the drill as I was dreaming this he actual called me and was like you will never guess what happen to me tonight....I was like what and he told he got smashed in the drill but was ok....gave us both goosebumps

----------


## Aviation

Terrible to hear that such a thing happened to you. Actually i'm not able to interpret dreams but this story made me want to say how much I regret it for you that your boyfriend died. It must be a terrible thing to experience! 
Al tough I don't know anything about how to connect the dots of dreaming and reality I am a huge fan of quantum physics and in quantum physics, which is a real form of science, it's said that even though we don't know how, human beings are able to project knowledge back into the past and so interpret information that did not happen yet. It's all about theories that ask questions like: why, if you can walk forward and backward, can human beings move forward in time and not backwards? Time is a direction just like front and back right? Perhaps you are living proof of the fact that you brain actually recorded information outside of your current position and time frame and actually found itself in a super position and thus became aware of these events to happen. It would be great proof for the theories but let me state that even though this story is incredibly interesting to fans of science like me, it's way more sad to hear that this happened to you!
Let me say: Rest in peace Chris, and wish you an amazing amount of luck in the next incoming days, weeks, months or even years. 

And may a caring person on this forum be able to tell you more about your dreams. Perhaps it will support you.

Robert

----------


## krystalkl

Thank you Robert......it really means a lot

----------


## Aviation

You are welcome.

----------


## Burned up

I would also like to offer my sympathies to you.  As if losing someone so close isn't hard enough, you're also left with the questions raised by the dreams.

I personally find it hard to accept that dreams can see the future, and indeed many people have dreams of their loved ones dying.  I do believe that dreams can reveal to us our fears, desires and other forces which drive us.  Your dreams suggest to me that you found comfort in having a close companion and even after death you wouldn't want to let that companion go.  I wonder also if through sharing these dreams with us here, you are keeping his memory alive in a similar way?

Can you say anything about dreams you have had in the last week or two?  Any re-occurring themes?  I guess sleeping and dreaming isn't too easy for you just now, but I do believe that we can find comfort not necessarily in the dreams themselves, but in sharing them with others who will listen.

----------


## krystalkl

Thank you!!   Yeah sleeping has been hard to do lately but when I do most of my dreams are all over the place, even if I wake up in the middle of the night, it will be a different off the wall dream.  Every night since his death Ive had dreams though which is unsual for me....but I guess under the circumstance its really not.  I did finally dream about him and it didnt make much sense...Ill post it below 

I was sleeping and he walked in and laid beside me and we were talking about something...then one of his creditors  called and said he owes the money but we received his death certificate and I said yeah cause hes dead and hung up.  Then he told me he got a job at walmart and I said how are you going to work, your dieing and he said no im dead, i said exactly. Then he said he wanted to asked me a question since I broke up with him, I was like I didnt break up with you, you broke up with me and he laughed and said I know.....then he pointed to the calender on the wall and it flipped to the next month...not really sure what month but im thinking october.  Anyway i had things wrote down on it but couldnt read it and couldnt tell what he was pointing to....then he asked if I was going with his mom and someone else somewhere before he goes to europe....i told him I wanna go to europe and he said no europe kentucky then his mom was walking into the bathroom and she was just laughing at us....i think we were being stupid like usual and then I woke up.

----------


## plamadude30k

First and foremost, let me say that my heart goes out to you for your loss-that is something nobody should have to experience. I wish you all the luck in the world in the future, and hope you can come to some sort of peace with what has happened. My main point in posting, however, was to correct a substantial (if understandable) error earlier on in the thread. I am a student of physics, and am well versed in quantum mechanics, and I can tell you without a doubt that no current branch of physics can account for information or messages traveling backwards through time. The question about the arrow of time (why we only move in one temporal direction) is a complex one, but it relates to the behavior of entropy. This story may be coming from a certain area of Quantum Electrodynamics, developed by Richard Feynman, where it was theorized that nuclear reactions between individual elementary particles can proceed both backwards and forwards. It is quite a subtle point, but by no means does it say that humans can communicate future events to the past.

This is all to say that you should look inward to your personal beliefs to help explain your dream. You may well come to the conclusion that a message was communicated to you from the future, or you may conclude that this particular dream was a frequent occurrence, experienced by many people, and that it had no particular meaning in relation to real-world events. I think the point of dream interpretation is that it's about you, and how your subconscious sees the world, so only you can really come up with a satisfying answer. All I can tell you is that physics (as it is currently understood) cannot explain messages being sent backwards through time and interpreted in dreams.

----------


## Ray23

You have my sympathies  :Sad:

----------


## daeryk

Dreams like this are very rare, and very powerful.  I hope that you are recording all your dreams for later review.

----------


## krystalkl

Thank you  Ray23

----------


## krystalkl

Thank you  plamadude30k

----------


## krystalkl

daeryk......im not recording them as most are off the wall and probably not make much sense.....the only other dream I had of him since the accident is posted above but I will repost....if you could tell me what you think 


I was sleeping and he walked in and laid beside me and we were talking about something...then one of his creditors called and said he owes the money but we received his death certificate and I said yeah cause hes dead and hung up. Then he told me he got a job at walmart and I said how are you going to work, your dieing and he said no im dead, i said exactly. Then he said he wanted to asked me a question since I broke up with him, I was like I didnt break up with you, you broke up with me and he laughed and said I know.....then he pointed to the calender on the wall and it flipped to the next month...not really sure what month but im thinking october. Anyway i had things wrote down on it but couldnt read it and couldnt tell what he was pointing to....then he asked if I was going with his mom and someone else somewhere before he goes to europe....i told him I wanna go to europe and he said no europe kentucky then his mom was walking into the bathroom and she was just laughing at us....i think we were being stupid like usual and then I woke up.

----------


## Aviation

> your statement



I don't want to start an offtopic discussion but to reply to plamadude30k;
Ok then I was wrong. My special thanks to your correction. I didn't want to say that there was a real scientific explanation but I've seen documentaries where scientist talked about that stuff and I referred to what I saw in that documentary. So I believe your statement to the fullest.

I also want to say to the original poster that I'm sorry if I gave you a wrong idea. It was something that popped into my head while I was reading your topic.

Robert,

----------


## Burned up

> Thank you!!   Yeah sleeping has been hard to do lately but when I do most of my dreams are all over the place, even if I wake up in the middle of the night, it will be a different off the wall dream.  Every night since his death Ive had dreams though which is unsual for me....but I guess under the circumstance its really not.  I did finally dream about him and it didnt make much sense...Ill post it below



Sounds like your dreams have become more random, with no discernable themes. Interesting that you are having and recalling the dreams, though. If you can motivate yourself to do so, recording the dreams and finding patterns and common themes may help you more than looking at any one dream in isolation.  Failing that, spend a few moments each day reacquainting yourself with your last dream(s) and maybe get a sense of anything that feels uncomfortable, odd, scary, exciting or whatever.





> I was sleeping and he walked in and laid beside me and we were talking about something...then one of his creditors  called and said he owes the money but we received his death certificate and I said yeah cause hes dead and hung up.  Then he told me he got a job at walmart and I said how are you going to work, your dieing and he said no im dead, i said exactly. Then he said he wanted to asked me a question since I broke up with him, I was like I didnt break up with you, you broke up with me and he laughed and said I know.....then he pointed to the calender on the wall and it flipped to the next month...not really sure what month but im thinking october.  Anyway i had things wrote down on it but couldnt read it and couldnt tell what he was pointing to....then he asked if I was going with his mom and someone else somewhere before he goes to europe....i told him I wanna go to europe and he said no europe kentucky then his mom was walking into the bathroom and she was just laughing at us....i think we were being stupid like usual and then I woke up.



This dream is interesting as it acknowledges his death.  Many dreams (anecdotally at least) of people who have died have the dreamer behaving as if they're really still alive.  This feels like a light-hearted dream although maybe it didn't feel like that to you at the time? I won't try and decode any of the sybolism (the calendar seems a powerful object here) but I will say that taken as a whole, the dream seems to be gently, jokingly even, asking "Well, what are you going to do next?".

Maybe I'll look at some symbols then.  I'd start by owning everything and everyone in the dream.  They are all you, all of your creation.  So the creditor may be a part of you feeling hard-done by whilst the subjective you (the "dream ego") tells it to shut up!  The job at Walmart also sounds like you wanting something from him, this time projected onto your boyfriend.  Again you deny it with you saying he's dead.  The calendar is probably straightforward, and it's a strange thing about dreams that it's hard to read words and even when we try they keep changing so I'm reluctant to see anything too significant in not seeing what's written.  Mothers can represent a number of things, such as our values/morals.  Sounds like whatever you may be thinking of doing, you consider his (or your?) own mother's opinion as being significant

Wondering if any of that resonates?

----------


## SnowyDreams

I'm really sorry for your loss, krystalld =/ The same thing has actually happened to me four years ago, though we hadn't been going out for so long... we had barely begun, actually. Either way, I one night had a terrible nightmare about how I suddenly found out that he was dead one morning and had to attend his funeral... then I locked myself up in my room for days (in the dream) and refused to eat, and only cried... heavy rain fell everyday from the time I found out he was dead to the funeral itself.

Two weeks later, I came to school one morning and heard that he had been in a motorbike accident. So it actually happened, only I didn't deal with grief the way I thought I would, and it was unusually sunny from the time I found out he was dead to the funeral. The rain did pour down on his funeral, though...

The way I interpreted my dream, though, was that it was a mere coincidence. I was scared of letting him too close because I was afraid he'd leave me, be it death or by free will. I've had tons of dreams about people dying before that and after, and I recognize the pattern a little bit. Each time I've had dreams of people dying, it's because I've had specific reasons to worry that I'd lose them. Like when my friend moved halfway across the country and I was afraid we'd lose touch because we wouldn't have time for each other and that I one day would suddenly realize we were out of each other's lives (it's happened plenty of times before with other people), or when my mother had a conference meeting right by the place he got run over by the motorbike.

That was just me, though. I'm unsure how to interpret your dream since I'm a beginner myself, but the way I see it, it feels like the dream you just posted before makes it seem as though you're slowly accepting that he's gone (the phone call in the beginning), but that you don't want to let go of him yet due to things that were left unsaid or undone, but that you can't do/say now that he's gone (walmart). The calendar gives me the feeling that whatever was left undone or any questions left behind will be answered/done in time, but you aren't quite sure when or what's going to happen. I'm not quite sure how to interpret the last part... I'm sorry if I'm way off the mark, I'm new at this o.x

----------


## krystalkl

SnowyDreams......Im sorry to hear about your experience as well.....its a horrible thing to have to go through no matter how long your together....its just not fair!!

Im not good at the dream thing either....plus my mind is all over the place!!  But I just wanted to say thank you for your response....I dont feel your off the mark at all. A lot of it made sense....specially with in time the questions will be answered....I have a feeling at least they will or Im hoping....lol

----------


## etereo

god bless you and I've had a dream about my girlfriend dieing in a car accident 30 years in our relationship. we have only been going out for 1 year. hope it doesn't happen to me.

----------


## krystalkl

Thank you.......Yeah I hope it doesnt happen to you too....but just be aware cause you never know.

----------


## SapphireSkies

Let me say, I wouldn't want to do ANYTHING if that happened to me. I'd curl up in a corner somewhere and act like I had claustraphobia x10.

Now, about that dream, based off India religion, you could be what they'd call a 'reincarnation' or you're living a new life mixed with a past life. In your past life, someone close to you could have died, and your brain was simply reminding you it was to happen again soon. 

Based off MY opinion, your brain took knowledge from the past, years and years of knowledge, and created that dream. The tiniest factors of life,  such as the circumstances of how someone else died. And, your brain was somehow able to predict the future. In our sleep, because we're not using half as much energy as we do awake, can use more of our brain (whilst in the awake world we only use half of it). So, after years of thinking that was unknown to you, even before you met him, was starting to predict things, but wasn't casting them in dreams yet. When it finally casted this dream, it was meant as a warning, nothing more.

Sorry for bumping an old thread but this one fascinates me.

----------


## krystalkl

@SapphireSkies
Thank you for your reply.  
I do feel like either I was reincarnated... I do not feel like I belong in this era, I actually tell people all the time lol.  
I do feel like it was meant as a warning or to prepare me for it.  I think i would have been in worse shape if not for the dream.

----------


## quattra

I'm so sorry for your loss krystalkl... 

I had a similar dream though the night my uncle died (he was by far my closest uncle). This is also the one and only dream I can remember moment to moment even to this day, over 4 years later in total detail. I was sitting on my front porch (its pretty large) on the top step looking out. EVERYTHING other than the porch I was sitting on was white. Not in color, but rather the entire background was white besides the porch I was on, as if nothing else was there. Not much time went by when I noticed a figure walking towards me from the right (where the pathway from our driveway usually is, but again, was just white) and it was my uncle. He never came onto the porch but stood in the whiteness at the bottom of the porch. I asked him what he was doing here and he replied "I'll be with you six hours a day, everyday" and then I woke up. That may sound totally random, and it did to me too, until I talked to my mom. He was one of 5 boys and she pointed out there were now 4 siblings left and at 6 hours a day between 4 brothers, that made up a full day. However, I brought up how his mother was still alive at this point and he would be sure to visit her and 30 hours made no sense. She then reminded me that she lives with her son (the eldest of the 4 brothers). 4 households with all of my uncles remaining family members accounted for, 6 hours a day, brings you back to 24 hours. I don't know if I'm making things to work out in this way or what but this just really stayed with me and I think it will the rest of my life. It may have been my minds way of dealing with his death, but I like him visiting better.

----------


## dingding

This also happened to me, I had dreams about 3 years before my partner became ill and died. I would wake up in a panic and then realise he was there with me. I then thought something was going to happen to him and told him to see a doctor which he did but they didn't find anything wrong with him. These dreams stopped and then he became ill about 3 years after I had them. I have no idea how that happened apart from I wonder if subconciously I knew he wasn't well even though he had no symptoms of anything and was really fit. I have spoken to a friend who's wife died and he had dreams about her dying 7 years before she did in the same kind of way that I did.

----------


## kazndennis8675

Omg I'm so sorry to have read about your dream here is,mine:

Hi my name is Karen, I have been with my boyfriend 18months, about two days ago I woke up from a horrid dream as my heart was beating extremely fast, well all I remember is I got to my boyfriends house as I usually do after my 4 night shifts, to find someone cleaning out my boyfriends flat, and I ask where is Dennis and the person said he's dead, I Jus crumbled as I didn't know anything about it,and I was worried as I don't have contact numbers for his family, most of which live in Kenya, I also remember in the dream, how or where do I start with sorting his,things, there was no funeral or anything I do remember I kept going back and forths in the same dream trying to recall what happened,  and now I keep crying and thinking about it, I've told my boyfriend and he Just laughed,it off said hope you don't jinx me, I said to him not to goto work, I don't know what this dream means.

I decided to Google 'nightmare my boyfriend died' then i saw this thread and now I Jus keep crying and trying to go back to the dream to get details now I'm scared it may happen, help please I want to be able to prevent anything thank you

----------

